# Laco upgrade - 42 vs 45mm



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

In 2011 I bought my first Laco, a 42mm type B handwinding.
Eversince this stayed my favourite watch but now I think it's time to upgrade to the new spec. B-uhr with the darker case and the thermical blued hands.
I'd like to start with the A type and then in a couple of weeks/months get the other one in the same size.

However, I'm still in doubt about 2 things:
- The current model range is already for sale since 2012... Anyone who knows about an upcoming update for the B-Uhr? If that's the case I might as well wait a bit.
- The size... 42mm vs. 45mm

My wrist measures 18,5cm and this is how my current type B 42mm looks on my wrist:



















The 42mm remains very wearable for every occassion and a type A will probably wear a little bigger.

Best,
Glenn


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't heard of any updates, but then again, the current models are so close there isn't really a lot of room left to improve upon them. Your wrist looks fairly flat, so I would think that you could pull off a 45 mm, but it would be close. Do you own any other watches that are larger than 42 mm?


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I haven't heard of any updates, but then again, the current models are so close there isn't really a lot of room left to improve upon them. Your wrist looks fairly flat, so I would think that you could pull off a 45 mm, but it would be close. Do you own any other watches that are larger than 42 mm?


Only a 41,5mm Navitimer (and a 42mm Seiko SXK007 upcoming).

In the future I'd love to have both the A and B-dial version and I'm worried that the A-dial in 45mm will look way too big due to the "empty" dial.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree with Uwe, your photos look like you're near the limit already, although photos can be deceiving. I have a 7" wrist and the 45mm B-Uhrs fit fine with no lug overhang, but my wrist is pretty flat. 

Uwe, I don't have a 42mm B-Uhr to compare. Any idea how much longer the L2L is on the 45mm?


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

How do you mean near the limit? You think I should stay with the 42mm? 
Guess that might be the best choice for the A-dial and for occassions when I want the wear the watch with a nice shirt.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> I'm worried that the A-dial in 45mm will look way too big due to the "empty" dial.


That wouldn't be my concern, but that's a personal decision. When you mentioned your hesitation with going up a size I thought that you meant the physical size of the watch, not the aesthetics of its dial.



Glenn-N said:


> How do you mean near the limit?


I think that most watch owners would agree that when sizing a watch to your wrist, the _limit _is the point that its lug-to-lug width matches the width of your wrist. In other words, many feel that it isn't desirable to have a watch with lugs that overhang the wrist. When I mentioned in my previous post that you were close (near the limit), I meant that it appeared from your photo that the lugs of your 42 mm were already getting near that point.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks.

Guess I'll try the 42mm A-dial then.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

[QUOTEGuess I'll try the 42mm A-dial then.][/QUOTE]

Good decison. You will be happy with the smaller case, as these watches already wear big.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> I think that most watch owners would agree that when sizing a watch to your wrist, the _limit _is the point that its lug-to-lug width matches the width of your wrist. In other words, many feel that it isn't desirable to have a watch with lugs that overhang the wrist.


What's the Lug to lug on your 55mm I wonder ? It must hang way past your wrist bones.



Glenn-N said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Guess I'll try the 42mm A-dial then.


Good choice. That 42mm in the pic looks like a good size on you. IMO 45mm would be too big on you.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks.
I got in touch with someone who imports them so I'll be able to try both the 42 and 45mm this weekend.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Horologic said:


> What's the Lug to lug on your 55mm I wonder ? It must hang way past your wrist bones.


I don't recall off hand, but the lungs certainly don't "hang way past" my wrist. If anything they're flush with the edges of my wrist.



Glenn-N said:


> I got in touch with someone who imports them so I'll be able to try both the 42 and 45mm this weekend.


That's the perfect solution to your dilemma. Let us know which one worked best for you.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> However, I'm still in doubt about 2 things:
> - The current model range is already for sale since 2012... Anyone who knows about an upcoming update for the B-Uhr? If that's the case I might as well wait a bit.


What other update do they need? With the flame blued hands and darker case they're as close to the originals as ever. That being said I'm happy with mine without those 2 updates.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Pulled the trigger:
45mm Dortmund with the vintage strap. The lugs of the 45mm case don't cross my wrist, looks just right.

Had a good chance to compare both and I expected the difference to be bigger.
In fact, the 42mm versions look a bit "silly" next to the 45mm watches.

And after all... It's a B-Uhr so the bigger size is justified.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Glenn-N said:


> Pulled the trigger:
> 45mm Dortmund with the vintage strap. The lugs of the 45mm case don't cross my wrist, looks just right.
> 
> Had a good chance to compare both and I expected the difference to be bigger.
> ...


Great choice, the Dortmund is fantastic.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

logan2z said:


> Great choice, the Dortmund is fantastic.


I am 100% with Glenn ...45 all the way....i bought both and returned the 42 promptly.
My wrist is 7.25 but/and i believe a b-uhr has to be big and since Laco is among the original makers of those, i believe it has to be even more that way....you wont be disapointed and you can easily pull it off with your wrist size imho.


----------



## BobyYoo (Oct 16, 2012)

i didn't know there was a version prior to 2012. How do you know which one has a darker case and blue flamed hands?
I thought they all looked the same.

Any pictures to differentiate?


----------



## boudabar (Dec 26, 2018)

My wrist is 7.3 "

You can fond hereby simulation ( paper watch !  ) 42 vs 45















Which one do you prefer ?


----------



## boudabar (Dec 26, 2018)

Sorry, i don't know how reduce size of pictures ! .....:-(


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Imho you could enjoy/wear both.


----------

